# Using Ladyfish as bait?



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

Are sharks the only thing to eat them? 

Allen


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

redfish, bluefish, catfish, shark, everything will eat ladyfish.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

People too...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Not this people...


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

the Asians on the piers always beg me to give them the ladies i catch to eat. 

they will eat catfish too.. happy to let them take them off the hook for me


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just curious because I had one about 12" on last night and something grabbed it in Big Lagoon. I never saw what it was as it broke the hook off. It took off like s big King. I had just slowed its long run and thought I turned it when the line went slack. Reeled in a broken circle hook. Run lasted about 75-80 yards. It was big whatever it was.

Allen


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Great bait!*

I've caught Kingfish, Wahoo, Sailfish, Blue marlin. Tarpon, Snook, and Yellowfin Tuna on Ladyfish.

A lively 12-14" Lady is primo Tarpon bait. I like them 18-24" for big Kingfish and other pelagiacs. Smaller for YFT. They also make fantastic AJ and Grouper bait if you can keep them alive.

My personal best AJ was caught on a 24" or so Ladyfish. 124.5#

I wish I could find a very efficient 60-100gph pump to make some ladyfish tubes for my kayak.

You probably hooked a Blacktip. Fast, fun shark.


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

Capken,

I have seen a 5' black tip near the oyster restaurant and that wouldn't surprise me. Thanks for the info now I wont be so quick to throw them back. It really acted more like a king than a shark but I would have enjoyed it either way. The hook while decent for slot reds and specs wasn't one of my better quality hooks. 

Allen


----------

